# pictures from moms house and my machines



## josh1981 (Apr 18, 2009)

spring is here in georgia which means great opicture taking. Pictures at moms house (forsyth county, ga), and my machines at my condo (gwinett county, ga)

side and back yard






garage and big pine tree in back





front yard





house and my car.





my 2 saws. stihl ms 180 14 inch pmmc3 chain/bar, ms 290 20 inch bar and chain (RSC)





stihl sh85 blower and br600 blower





stihl fs45 trimmer and km55r powerhead with edger attatchment. also have pole saw and brushcutter attachments for it.





and the toro lawnmower (6.5HP) 5-6 yrs old, still going!





more pictures later on.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Apr 20, 2009)

By the looks of that yard, i'd say the tools are workin good. I need to get an edger attachment.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful place. very well taken care of. Nice stihls too.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice house and nice machines.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 20, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Beautiful place. very well taken care of. Nice stihls too.



I agree! The saw's look like they do more sittin than sawin! Real neat and clean everything, except for the whipper snapper string. Man that's a mess!!


----------



## oldirty (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet set up kid. any pics of mom?


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 20, 2009)

oldirty said:


> sweet set up kid. any pics of mom?



Wouldn't be a MILF would it? I wanna see!


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. Mom and me are very anal about the yard. I edge and blow every weekend and trim too. Stepdad cuts the grass I will now and then and where logs are as all brush I cleared with ms290


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 20, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> Thanks. Mom and me are very anal about the yard. I edge and blow every weekend and trim too. Stepdad cuts the grass I will now and then and where logs are as all brush I cleared with ms290



What's this about your mom and anal? ha ha!! Logs? you mean the firewood. Nice pic's though. Still waitin on the one's of your Mom!


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yea I always brush everything off after every use only used saws once n 2 weeks cut up fallen tree for buddy won't be isn't it until mid may to cut 2 trees at parents house unless something falls and need to cut up for someone


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 20, 2009)

when you do get a pic I perfer something in a two piece. Hell topless works, its legal in Canada now! Cheers! Josh your a good sport. All the Best!


----------



## yooper (Apr 20, 2009)

in the background of the first photo is that a lake or river in the background behind the trees or does it just look that way?


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> What's this about your mom and anal? ha ha!! Logs? you mean the firewood. Nice pic's though. Still waitin on the one's of your Mom!




We have always Bern picky about our yards. No firewood pine junk we both have gas fireplace. Wood going to landfill.


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

yooper said:


> in the background of the first photo is that a lake or river in the background behind the trees or does it just look that way?



Oh hehe no it's a boat storage place. Lake lanier is behind the house down another road.


----------

